# fatty virgin no longer with q views



## luv2putt (Jul 4, 2012)

So yesterday at the store they had Johnstone brat patties ...Instanly i flashed to faties ...and my adventure begai  with mushrooms, onions , garlic , and peppers .... i learned alot doing this first one ...i ended up throwing it back in the oven to fihh baking the bacon that didtnt get finished cooking ...you can see it in my sliced piece...Also making another today...pics to follow..


----------



## luv2putt (Jul 4, 2012)

So today im trying again ,,,here we go , its on the smoker now


----------



## emarequick (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks real good!  I love making fatties!  I'm actually going to make some here in a minute.  Going for jalapenos, onions, and bacon sauteed together with some velveta cheese in one, mushrooms, onion and cheese in one, and a pizza fattie for the hell of it.


----------



## luv2putt (Jul 14, 2012)

im gonna make a couple today too for smoking tomorrow...garlic , onions, mushrooms, pepper jack  and spinach


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like it came out tasty 

One thing I have learned about wrapping with bacon is that if you take it a stretch it to thin it out, it will cook faster and be done at the same time as whatever you wrap it with


----------



## luv2putt (Jul 14, 2012)

great tip ~!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2012)

That is some very thick Bacon...Great for Breakfast and Samiches, but terrible for Fatties and ABT's. Try some cheapo regular cut Bacon....JJ


----------

